# Thailand Expat Country News



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Over on the above pages there is the headline story ; Thailand Expat News On Moving, Immigration and Living in Thailand

That states - "Now, those who overstay more than 90 days and surrender to immigration officials will be prohibited from returning for one year, while those who overstay for more than five years will be prohibited from re-entering for 10 years."

This is untrue, that law was never even put in front of Govt. Can the admins amend that article, so that it no longer gives false information ?


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

bigt116, why are you hard as nails on every thai related forum I can find, yet in the same breathe are a moderator on a very well known thai forum? 

One I might add, that has more dis-information posted on it than I can shake a stick at?  Quite the conundrum, doncha think?

Just wondering is all.. 

However in this instance you're right those overstay rules have NOT come into effect YET. We do sign acknowledgements at almost every immigration office sayin' we understand the rules


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Tod, maybe you have me confused with someone else, but I am not a Mod on any forums at all ?


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmm, I was told otherwise by someone allegedly 'in the know'..

Sorry 'bout that man.. goes to show I shouldn't believe everything I hear...


----------

